

Ask HN: How should I make best use of my last year in college? - dan1251

I'm a CS major at an Ivy League college and I've secured a great internship at a well-known software company for my last summer. With slightly more than a year to go before I graduate, I'd love to hear any advice about how I can best use my last year in college to prepare myself for life after college and a career in software.
======
cadalac
I'm in a different field, but here's some thoughts:

Keep in mind that you need to be prepared to present yourself once you
graduate. If you have any college projects that can serve to showcase your
abilities then work really hard on them. Try to contact different people who
could hire you and network. Ask them questions about their company, what
skills are necessary and appreciated in the industry. Do this because you will
realize that company cultures and people vary considerably. You need to
develop an eye for the types of people that you will work well with and find
out who they are. Try going to different user group meetings for languages or
topics your interested in and talking to people.

The reason I'm saying all this is because these are the skills that aren't
taught in schools. On your own, you have to find out how much your worth so
you can negotiate a fair salary. You need to know this because if someone
offers to pay you below what your worth it's usually a sign they are looking
to take advantage of you.

I hope this helps and of course best of luck. :-)

~~~
dan1251
Thank you, I appreciate your advice!

